# Spice and Reese



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 3, 2007)

Here they are. Spice and Reese just got dropped off at our house.

Pebbles would onlysee the two from her cage,as I won't introduce them for now.
Pebbles did pee outside her litter box when MBB left. :X
I will spend a few hours settling them down before I go to a Rabbit Show in the Mall.







Pebbles is under her stool, Spice in the dog carrier, and Reese is sitting in the NIC cube.
Rainbows!:brownbunny :bunnydance: :bunny5


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 3, 2007)

I secured them in the rabbit cage. 
They got their water bowl, hay, and litter box (which they didn't use yet.)
I picked up some poos and wiped up some pee and put it into the litter box.







I will be gone for a few hoursat the Rabbit Show at Bonnie Doon Mall. There is even a costume contest for the bunnies later in the evening.

Rainbows!:brownbunny :bunnydance: :bunny5


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry, the down side to outside bunnies is they are not easy to litter train when you can't correct their behaviour right away! They were using it here though.

Was Spice's size a bit of a surprise when he finally came out? Compared to little Pebbles, LOL.


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm glad to here MBB's buns are settling in well for you Pet_Bunny!

I just moved this thread to the blog section for you.

--Dawn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 5, 2007)

MBB hadleft andthis is the first time they were down in the basement in Pebbles run. 







I let them stay in their cages for awhile. They were able to see each other and view the space.








ThenI let them out on their own... Come out Spice.














Hi Reese, what are you doing in there.







The view on the other side...







What's this box, full of wood pellets?


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 5, 2007)

Aww they are very cute! I'll have to keep in mind what a great bun sitter you are if I ever move to Alberta! 


I look forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## monklover (Aug 5, 2007)

Spice and Reese are SOOO cute! Watch out MBB, Pet_Bunny might not let you take them home!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm so glad to see they are doing well! We're having internet problems here so I'm not able to come on much. :X


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey, when do I get out of here!








Just wait a few more seconds...








I'll give you a kiss, if you get me out.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

Yipee I'm out!








Some toys MBB left with them.








Explore....








Explore....








Explore some more...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Mom! Having so much fun. Get to eat all the treats and stay up late.... :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

Chin






Chin






And chin






I think I've got it covered.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 7, 2007)

Reese has such a cute butt!:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Reese has such a cute butt!



And a pretty face.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww - great pictures!

Stan... can you please come to my house and take pictures of my bunnies. Thanks.



_________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Aww - great pictures!
> Stan... can you please come to my house and take pictures of my bunnies.


Thanks!
Don't you mean, "Come to my house and take my bunnies?" :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Stan (as usual) :biggrin2:

How's Miss Pebbles doing with intruders in her domain?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, Stan, those are so good, Spice actually looks like a different bunny:shock:.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> How's Miss Pebbles doing with intruders in her domain?


Not so well. She is so upset, that she's making me pay for it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Spice actually looks like a different bunny:shock:.


They were shedding so bad, MBB gave them a hair cut before she brought them over. And I've been brushing all three of them, as Pebbles decided to moult too.
Good thing I have can pumpkin.


----------



## Haley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How's Miss Pebbles doing with intruders in her domain?
> ...



aww poor Pebbles. This must be the first time its been more than one bunny youre bunnysitting? 

Maybe she's jealous to know that Reesegets to have a boyfriend and she doesnt (hint hint):biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree. You can clearly handle more than onbunny.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 8, 2007)

Spice looks different only because he is exploring. He doesn't explore my runs at home anymore because he is so used to it. He just plops down in the grass and that is it, LOL. I'm glad to see they are both doing so well, I really miss them and just want to give them all a great big hug and kiss.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2007)

Spice is such a sweetheart. He is so mild and gentle. And so easy to handle.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 8, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *HoneyPot wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Aww - great pictures!
> ...


:no::nope::nonono:


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 9, 2007)

Possibly a stupid question but I shall ask it anyhow, what does canned pumpkin doo?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 9, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> what does canned pumpkin do?


Hi Bangbang, canned pumpkin is very high in fibre. It helps to keep the digestive system moving. 

It is not a substitute for hay, but it is an alternative if a bunny is not eating.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 9, 2007)

These pictures are just great! I hope Pebbles settles down for you once she gets used to the new scents. Those bunnies are gorgeous! :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 9, 2007)

I decided to keep Pebbles separated from the two. 
Spice and Reese is here only for a week, and I don't want to take a chance in breaking their bond.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm sure Pebbles will settle back down once I take my duo home and she gets her scent all over everything again. Sorry that they are causing a bit of a problem with her.:?

I miss them so much but seeing their pictures really helps! I hope they aren't being too much trouble for you. And I hope the toys have been enough to keep Spice from chewing too much he shouldn't be!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 10, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I miss them so much but seeing their pictures really helps! And I hope the toys have been enough to keep Spice from chewing too much he shouldn't be!



I haven't seen Spice chew that much at all. He's constantly licking Reese, as she keeps nudging her head under him.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Mom! (MBB)

I am learning to use the potty!











Isn't this cool!








Hey! Will you hurry up, I have to use it too!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, is that bunny boot camp at Pebbles' house?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> is that bunny boot camp at Pebbles' house?



This is Pebbles play area/ run in the basement. I use itwhen it is too hot or too cold outside. 
At the moment, it is exclusively for Spice and Reese.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 11, 2007)

Mario had better hope and pray that I can never et my hands on Reese or a Reese lookalike! :shock:(No offence to the other buns intended )


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

Snuggle Buns


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

Snooze








and stretch.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

More of Reese.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

And Spice.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

Alfalfa pellets, Oxbow pellets, and pumpkin.


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 12, 2007)

I lovr your family  Reese is such a sweet looking bunny !!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2007)

*




*

My goodness my chunky monkey! I think it's time I put someone on a diet! onder:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 12, 2007)

No Mommie, I'm not chunky,look at me from this angle it just my fur because I'm shedding.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

Actually, I was worried Spice wasn't eating enough. He would leave his food sit for quite a while before he would come around to eat it. 
By then, Reese would finish her food and come and steal Spices food.

Eventually I separated the two when it comes to meals, and each would have they own dish, so I am sure they are eating properly.

When it comes to treats ... Spice would steal treats right out of Reese's mouth.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

*CrazyMike40 wrote: *


> I lovr your family  Reese is such a sweet looking bunny !!!


Thanks CrazyMike! I only get to keep them for another hour.I was bunnysitting them while MBB was on vacation. MBB is going to be taking them home soon.

I love Spice because he is so easy going. And my wife loves Reese because she is so cute.

Pebbles is going to be locked away, so MBB doesn't bunnynap her.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Stan, if your wife likes Reese maybe you could get a look-a-like boy from the same breeder for Pebbles!:biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 12, 2007)

If you have these 2 Stan and she was on holidays who had the other 2? Darn I shold have flown out to Alberta to Bunnynap them.

Susan :running bunny


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> you could get a look-a-like boy from the same breeder for Pebbles!:biggrin2:


I met up with the samebreederatour Rabbit show in the Shopping Mall last weekend. 






She sold three of her bunnies by the end of the show. 








My wife doesn't go to the shows because of the cute bunnies.








_"Take me home!"_


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 12, 2007)

My absolute fav picture is the stretching one of Spice!

I'm gonna miss this blog when these babies go home. 

Reece is a real beauty I must agree. Very very cute.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2007)

I still have a camera! And now that I am not working, I have lots of time to take pictures!

I'm kind of surprised that Spice wouldn't eat right away. He gobbles down food here, or at least picks out what he wants before wandering off. But on some occasions he doesn't eat right away but he hasn't lost any weight in the months he and Reese have been bonded so I'm not worried about it!

*SOOOSKA,* the other 2 went to stay with my Opa for the week. He was more than thrilled to take them and was insisting that next time I take all 4 to his place so he can watch them all, LOL. They were spoiled rotten all week! He was picking stuff for them from the garden every morning. Lets just say they never went hungry.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 12, 2007)

Stan, awesome job of taking pics! They are all grand. Are you having withdrawl symptoms yet?

Laura, Reese and Spice are just stunning. Yes, get that camera going!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

*Munchkin wrote: *


> I'm gonna miss this blog when these babies go home.
> Reece is a real beauty I must agree. Very very cute.


I miss them too.

Here are some more pictures just before MBB arrived to take them home.






Two ears up.








One ear up.








Both ears down.








Aww....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I'm kind of surprised that Spice wouldn't eat right away. But on some occasions he doesn't eat right away but he hasn't lost any weight in the months he and Reese have been bonded so I'm not worried about it!


Is Spice eating OK now. He didn't touch his vegs this morning, but he was pooping and peeing lots.There was so much food that was available for them. One thing he had no problem eating, was all the alfalfa pellets and alfalfa hay whenever I gave him.

I weighed them when they got to our place, but forgot to weigh them when MBB came to pick them up.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> the other 2 went to stay with my Opa for the week.


I didn't get a chance to see them when we were loading up Spice and Reese. They were in cages tucked away in the back seat. And I couldn't blame MBB for wanting to get them home soon, after being away from them for so long.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 12, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Stan, awesome job of taking pics! They are all grand. Are you having withdrawl symptoms yet?


Thanks AngelnSnuffy. Yes I am sad they are gone. It really hit me when I started to clean and sanitize the empty cages.

It was an honor the meet the famous two of the four bunnies of MBB. MBB is doing an incredible job handling four bunnies. Maybe next time I could see all four of them.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2007)

I could have taken them out of the truck, sorry! I was just so intent on getting them home. Had I come alone I would have unloaded them so they weren't in the car.

Spice is fine, it's not that uncommon for him to not eat a meal every once in a while. he just gets sick of the same old 'boring' stuff. When I got him home, I put him in the run and he ate grass and when after I picked up hay, I gave him some and he gobbled it down.

I love this picture:





She just looks so comfy. I've had her in my arms like this a few times and it's just so precious!


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 13, 2007)

I really hope you do take loads of pics now you got your babies back - I'm smitten! I agree on that picture of Reece - how cute and cosy does she look. Awww

Great job bunnysitting Stan - they look like they felt right at home, and how did you keep the bunny cage so clean? That is a trick I've yet to master, even with a litter tray!

:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 13, 2007)

spice and reese are both so pretty...

Becky


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 13, 2007)

Awww, almost all of my favorite buns in one house  Doesn't that make me all warm and fuzzy inside, hehe.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 15, 2007)

*Munchkin wrote: *


> how did you keep the bunny cage so clean?



It was a challenge. It took a while to learn their behavior and habits.

The first night I left the two together in one cage. In the morning, I found pee and poop all over the floor. The wood pellets werekicked out all over the place. Spice sleeping in the litter box, andpoor Reese was sitting in pee on the cage floor. Herfeet and butt was all wet.

The next night, I put each of them in a separate cage, because I didn't know who was peeing on the floor at night. I put a plastic screen over the wood pellets in the litter box. In the morning, I found Reese peed in her litter box, but pooped all over the cage floor. Spice pooped and peed all over the cage, and his litter box was clean (he never used it). Spice even peed in the hay rack.

I eventually found out that Spice preferred to use a smaller litter box to do his business. He would even pee in hissmall vegetable bowl. That large litter box that MBB bought for him, he would use it as a bed and not pee or poop in it. The screen worked, as the wood pellets remained in the box.

So I finally ended up giving Reese the large litter box from MBB. And giving Spice the smallest litter box. He complained (thumped) but still slept in it.

The results was Spice peed and pooped about 50/50 in the litter box and cage.






Reese peed 90% and pooped 20% in her litter box. She still preferred to poop outside the cage.

So there was alot of trial and error.

Funny thing was both of them were very good with their litter habits when I put them in the run in the basement.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 15, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Spice pooped and peed all over the cage, and his litter box was clean (he never used it). Spice even peed in the hay rack.
> 
> I eventually found out that Spice preferred to use a smaller litter box to do his business. He would even pee in hissmall vegetable bowl.


Now that surprises me. He is VERY clean at home. While he poos all over, he always pees in one spot and never in a bowl or on his hay. But in my run he is the same, he poos and pees in one corner, he's always been like that. :dunno

It's definitely trial and error, especially given Spicehas never been inside and he is not trained to use a box.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> More of Reese.


What kind of rabbit is this??


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 19, 2009)

It's a Holland Lop. The breeder has won many Shows with her quality rabbits.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah but you know what color hes called? I like that one... I want one..


----------

